# Contributions for Toothless, daily updates!!!!



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we go for the daily updates as its actually working for the moment and here we go for the 29th September 2022 update!!






Top dog!!  

Here we are for the 30th September 2022.....





Well, that was a bit of a boost in the points department!!     Great work everyone!!  

Sadly nothing for the 1st October, it seems WCG was down sadly  

The 2nd October 2022 seemed to report back the same points as the 30th September, so we'll kip that one and move on to the next!!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2022)

I been wondering what happened to this! Thanks for the update @phill


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

4th October 2022 Update!!





Kicking bottom just like always!!  



stinger608 said:


> I been wondering what happened to this! Thanks for the update @phill


Apologies mate, been catching up with a few things and WCG site seems to be rather hit and miss at times whether or not it works or not so, its a frustrating pain!!    I'll stay on it as much as possible!! 

5th October 2022!!





And another great step in the right direction!!  I'm grateful to see a few more teams have joined up, its a shame I couldn't get a bit of a description in for why we are doing the challenge but here's hoping others will join anyways    Great work everyone, keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Almost forgot these updates today!!......  

6th October 2022!!





And since it will auto combine in this thread rather than separate posts .....

7th October 2022!!





I hope this is helping as much as it can @Toothless !!    Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2022)

Why does Toothless need to have asses kicked for him?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2022)

Frick said:


> Why does Toothless need to have asses kicked for him?


I was going to ask that myself.

@Toothless 
Dude, what's going on? Everything ok?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2022)

Frick said:


> Why does Toothless need to have asses kicked for him?





lexluthermiester said:


> I was going to ask that myself.
> 
> @Toothless
> Dude, what's going on? Everything ok?



His wife to be was diagnosed with cancer, I believe. Last I talked to him, she was doing good and I think he said she was in remission.

Correct me if I'm wrong @Toothless


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2022)

She's going to be going to her third chemo treatment in a few days. So far so good, no issues, no really bad side effects, etc. 

Plan is total of six chemo, radiation, and possibly surgery for the flesh cancer baby. We're hopeful she'll be all good by March-May.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2022)

Cool. My sister's doing chemo now too, it's a bitch even if the side effects are "not really bad". My other sister got permanent chemo brain after it.

What I'm saying is cancer is the worst, and all the best.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2022)

Toothless said:


> She's going to be going to her third chemo treatment in a few days. So far so good, no issues, no really bad side effects, etc.
> 
> Plan is total of six chemo, radiation, and possibly surgery for the flesh cancer baby. We're hopeful she'll be all good by March-May.


Glad to hear the outlook is positive! Tell her she has people cheering for her!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> Cool. My sister's doing chemo now too, it's a bitch even if the side effects are "not really bad". My other sister got permanent chemo brain after it.
> 
> What I'm saying is cancer is the worst, and all the best.


And this is why we've got a little 'challenge' going to help show we are all thinking of them both and supporting them and hoping that this does some good for whatever and whoever  Seemed like a nice idea at the time I think!! 

And speaking of which.....





And here goes for 9th October 2022.....





Great work everyone!!    Top dog!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 11, 2022)

WCG on the Threadrippper went full stupid. Had no tasks showing, would sit on a task for hours, say it's complete when it's not.. Gonna try it again.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2022)

Toothless said:


> She's going to be going to her third chemo treatment in a few days. So far so good, no issues, no really bad side effects, etc.
> 
> Plan is total of six chemo, radiation, and possibly surgery for the flesh cancer baby. We're hopeful she'll be all good by March-May.


My dad went through this for neck/throat cancer.

Just FYI, for him the radiation was the worst.  Your significant other is in my thoughts.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Here we go for our daily updates for our contributions to Toothless!!

10th October 2022!!





And here we go for the 11th October 2022 update.....





Awesome efforts everyone, here's too keeping up the great work!!     I wonder if we could hit a billion points by the end of the year?...........


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

Here we are for the 12th October 2022 update for our little competition!!





Great work everyone, score is amazing!!    Wonder if we can make it to a billion points before the end of the year??........

Here we are with the 13th October 2022 contribute update for our @Toothless !!





Great work everyone, the points are climbing about as fast as my electric bill!!     Great work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

Here's a few updates for our Toothless contribution!!!!

14th October 2022!!





We are top of the board for now!!  Wonder if we will have any surprise late entries or something??  

Update for the 15th October 2022!!





Doing amazing everyone!!    Keep up this level of awesome!!!!





Great work everyone!!     I hope you are all doing well and are OK!!  Update hopefully coming sooner for you all soon!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 18, 2022)

Definitely gonna hit 400m soon


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

17th October 2022!!





Not far off 400m @Toothless !!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

I haven't yet been able to get any updates for the 18th October 2022 and their website is down


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

19th October 2022!!





Great stuff everyone, has taken ages to get the data but was worth it...  Nearly hitting that 400,000,000 points @Toothless !!  As the results seemed to have missed a couple days, I think we'll be there!!    Tomorrow should explain all!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we go for the updates for @Toothless and his kicking arse challenge!!
Stats for the 20th October 2022!!





Here we go for the 21st October 2022!!





Now for the 22nd October 2022!!





Getting closer to that 400,000,000 points @Toothless !!

And now for the 23rd October 2022!!





There we go @Toothless !!     404,487,351 points!!     Do you think we'll get to 1,000,000,000 points by Christmas!!??

Amazing efforts everyone, well done indeed!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 24, 2022)

Well hell, I gotta step my game up. Let's say 600m by Thanksgiving?


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Well hell, I gotta step my game up. Let's say 600m by Thanksgiving?


Anything for you mate, we'll give it a go!!    (For the Englishman in the room, when is Thanksgiving???!!!)


----------



## Toothless (Oct 24, 2022)

phill said:


> Anything for you mate, we'll give it a go!!  (For the Englishman in the room, when is Thanksgiving???!!!)


In almost exactly one month.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

Here we go for the daily Toothless Stats update for the 24th October 2022!!





Great work everyone!!    Brilliant results for today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Here we go for another update for our Toothless Challenge!!  Stats for the 25th October 2022!!






Outstanding work everyone!!     Massive thank you and well done for the continued support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Here we go for the 26th October 2022!!





And now for the 27th October 2022!!





Great work everyone!!     We seem to be pulling away from 2nd place, so lets hope we don't get any surprises!! 

Here we go for the 28th October 2022 WCG Toothless Challenge update!!  





Great work everyone!!   Lets keep it going!!       I hope Mr and Mrs Toothless doing well too!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Here we go for the 29th October 2022 update!!





Massive scores!!     Not far off 500 million


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here we go for our Toothless challenge for the 30th October 2022!!





And here we are for the 31st October 2022....





And now for the 1st November 2022!!





Well, we are well past the 500,000,000 points barrier now!!    Well done everyone, outstanding results and effort as always !!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

Here we are for the 2nd November 2022 update!!





Amazing work everyone, we'll soon be kicking bottom at 600,000,000!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 4, 2022)

Is it all projects across BOINC or specific ones?


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Is it all projects across BOINC or specific ones?


Its any points sir    I think we are progressing very nicely indeed!!  

Here we go for the update for the 3rd November 2022!!





600,000,000 points everyone!!     Massive well done everyone!!

4th November 2022!!





We are smokin' along!!   

5th November 2022!!





Utterly flying along!!   Soon be flying past 700,000,000 points without any problems at all!!   

6th November 2022!!





Well, maybe tomorrow we'll hit 700,000,000 points then!!     Outstanding!!

And here we go for the last update...  7th November 2022!!





And there without any issue, we have our 700,000,000 point milestone made!!   

Well there we are for another massive update...  On to the milestones and stones  

I'd love to post up an update but it seems that WCG site has another idea and isn't working so if I can, I will update the score for today   Apologies everyone!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 9, 2022)

We'll hit one billion by the end. Easily.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2022)

Toothless said:


> We'll hit one billion by the end. Easily.


Yeah, that should hit sometime in the last week of November, if I'm doing my math right.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 10, 2022)

Let's get some fun in here while we watch these numbers fly. Anyone got pics of their crunching rig they're using for this?


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 11, 2022)

Toothless who?


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi,
I'm crunching just different type of chips


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

Here's a few updates!!

8th November 2022!!





Going along very nicely everyone!!   

Loving the idea from @Toothless, show us the money, I mean the crunching rigs!!  

9th November 2022!!





Not bad at all    You lot are amazing 

10th November 2022!!





Well here we are all updated   

Amazing work everyone, please keep up the amazing work and effort...  Here's hoping to see a few more rig pics!!  



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm crunching just different type of chips


Don't forget the cream cheese or the salsa!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2022)

5700XT and two 5500XTs on the 1920x. All da powah.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

Toothless said:


> 1920x


You mean TR , right?


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

Here we go for the 11th November 2022!!





Well ladies and gents we are very close to 800,000,000 points here, its gonna be a few hours and away we are I think!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Hope to see you all again real soon!!



Toothless said:


> 5700XT and two 5500XTs on the 1920x. All da powah.



What a beautiful site!!    Love it @Toothless !!



lexluthermiester said:


> You mean TR , right?


I believe the man is correct!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You mean TR , right?


Threadripper 1920x, yep.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Threadripper 1920x, yep.


Nice! Hella good CPU!


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 13, 2022)

Stupid question here. Are the WU different for GPU and CPU?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Stupid question here. Are the WU different for GPU and CPU?


Yes and no. Can have both from one project but some only run either in CPU or GPU.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2022)

Here we go for the 12th November 2022 update...





Well there we have smashed through 800,000,000 points everyone, massive congrats and well done to you all!!     Brilliant work as always, wonder how long it'll be before we see 900,000,000......


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

Well here we are for an update for the Toothless challenge...   Here's the stats for the 13th November 2022.....





Well done everyone, hopefully two more days and we'll be over 900,000,000!   Outstanding work everyone, massively impressed!!

Here's a pic of one of my rigs....





I think those lights might need a bit of a tweak for the brightness.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are for an update for the Toothless challenge...   Here's the stats for the 13th November 2022.....
> 
> View attachment 269966
> 
> ...


Monster rig need monster lighting...


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Monster rig need monster lighting...


I prefer more of a wolf in sheeps clothing type thing, being understated I think is always nicer than too much in your face     Although not sure where I'd put the two 560mm rads if it was smaller though....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2022)

phill said:


> I prefer more of a wolf in sheeps clothing type thing, being understated I think is always nicer than too much in your face     Although not sure where I'd put the two 560mm rads if it was smaller though....


Fully agree. I like lighting to be there but more subdued as well.


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2022)

Nearly missed out this one!!  How bad of me!!   So here we are with the 14th November 2022 update for Toothless's challenge!!






I hope that we will smash through 900,000,000 points for tomorrows update!!  Hope to see you all there regardless !!  





Another couple of my crunchers    Thought we where sharing pics but it seems to have just been Toothless and me so far...  Come on guys and gals, put some pics up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

Here we go for a couple days of updates!!  
15th November 2022!!





Well that was a quick 100,000,000 points now wasn't it!?!      Well done everyone, outstanding work!!
Well, can we make 1,000,000,000 points before too long??......  Well, guess we'll have to stay tuned!!

16th November 2022!!





And there we are again, another massive step forward...  Maybe I should have made this the 1 billion points challenge before breakfast!?   Damn everyone, outstanding work!!  Thank you everyone for the support of the TPU team, don't know what we'd do without each and everyone of you!!  Until next time....

Here we are for another Toothless Challenge update!!  17th November 2022!! 





Great work everyone, look at that total!!     Bloody marvellous!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we go for a couple days of updates!!
> 15th November 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 270440
> ...


Looks like 1billion is going to happen in a few days.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Here we are with the 18th November 2022 update!!





Verry close to!! 

Here we go for the 19th November 2022!!





Well we've done it everyone, well done indeed!!                            
Here we go, wonder what we can hit by the end of the year??.......  Any guesses??


----------



## Toothless (Nov 20, 2022)

got dang we're killing it points. I'll show my wife all the points when she wakes up.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2022)

Here we go everyone for the 20th November 2022 update!!  





Outstanding everyone!!       I'm not sure what points we could make it too, but lets see if we can make that 1,500,000,000 marker or even better, an even 2,000,000,000!!     Outstanding everyone, thank you so much!!  

@Toothless I am very much amazed and happy that we have been able to hit such a milestone and I've noticed we've also attracted another team that's contributing as well!!  We wish you all the best!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

Here we go for an update for the 21st November 2022!





Another great day everyone!! : D    We've got another 40 ish days so I wonder what sort of score we can hit.....  Anyone have any guesses??   Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2022)

1.5b. les fucken' GOOOOO


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2022)

Here we are with the 22nd November 2022 update!!





Not a bad update for the day but I think we're gonna be needing some more GPU work for sure to hit 1.5 billion points by the end of the year....  Great job everyone, very promising result so far!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

Well everyone, here we go for another update, 23rd November 2022!!





Great work everyone, hopefully we can get a lovely constant of contributions and we'll hopefully get to our 1,500,000,000 goal   
All the best everyone, hope to get to see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2022)

Here we go for the 24th November 2022 Toothless update!!





Great work everyone!!   Nearly knocking on the door of 1.1 billion points already!!    Hopefully not long before we can fly along to 1.2 billion


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we go for the 24th November 2022 Toothless update!!
> 
> View attachment 271683
> 
> Great work everyone!!   Nearly knocking on the door of 1.1 billion points already!!   Hopefully not long before we can fly along to 1.2 billion


Might just get close to 2billion by years end..


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2022)

Here we are for the 25th Novembers 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!





Great work everyone, hopefully this will be very close and easy to our end goal!!    As @lexluthermiester says, hopefully 2 billion points is a possibility!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2022)

Here we are again for a Toothless challenge update for the 26th November 2022!!





Great job everyone, maybe 2 days away from our 1.2 billion point marker??   Outstanding!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 27, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we are again for a Toothless challenge update for the 26th November 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 271910
> 
> Great job everyone, maybe 2 days away from our 1.2 billion point marker??  Outstanding!!


At this pace, 2billion should hit on Christmas day.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

Here we go again for the Toothless Challenge update, here's our stats for the 27th November 2022!!





Great work again everyone, hope you are all doing well and OK!?!  Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

Here's some stats for the 28th November 2022 for the Toothless Challenge!!





Well there we have another day done!!     Great work everyone, hopefully we can get some more points tomorrow and make it closer to the 1.2 billion points!!  

Here we are for the daily update for Toothless's Challenge for the 29th November 2022!!





Great work everyone!!    I would like to say we'd hit maybe 1,200,000,000 points tomorrow but without our GPUs working with us, I'm not sure it'll be possible    Such a shame really but hopefully we'll get some soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we go for another update for Toothless Challenges....  30th November 2022!!





Great work everyone, a great step forward to 1.2 billion points!     Now....  Can we hit 1.2 billion for the 1st December 2022.....??





Damn!!  So close!!  Well hopefully won't be a problem for next update     Awesome work everyone!!

Here we go again for another Toothless Challenge update for the 2nd December 2022!!





I think if we are going to average very close to 10 million points a day, I think we might be near to hitting a 1.5 billion total points, end score for the year!!   That is awesome!!  I hope we can get some GPU work as that will definitely boost us along but here's hoping we can hit that 1.5 billion mark...


----------



## Toothless (Dec 3, 2022)

If this is across all project, Einstein@home always has GPU stuff.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

Here we are with a update for the 3rd December 2022 for our Toothless Challenge!!





Great work again everyone!!  

@Toothless I think it might just be for WCG projects??  I'm not sure that its for anything else....  I could be however, very wrong!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Nearly missed out this one!!  How bad of me!!   So here we are with the 14th November 2022 update for Toothless's challenge!!
> 
> View attachment 270051
> 
> ...



A little late to the party, but...

The office/gaming machine.  5600G/1070 ti


Valheim server (offline) / bedroom space heater.  11700K/1060 6GB


HTPC / secondary gaming.  9700K/RTX 3050


Just doin' its thing in the workshop.  X5680/RX 470


Awaiting ministrations on the bench.  X5680/?


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

Here we go with a Toothless update for the 4th December 2022!!!





Awesome work everyone     TPU doing it proud!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here goes for our Tooth Challenge update for the 5th December 2022!!





Great work everyone!! D   Hopefully we'll be on to our target for the end of the year to hit 1.5 billion points!!   Catch you again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2022)

phill said:


> Here goes for our Tooth Challenge update for the 5th December 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 273307
> 
> Great work everyone!! D  Hopefully we'll be on to our target for the end of the year to hit 1.5 billion points!! Catch you again tomorrow for the next update


Nah, at this rate, 2B will be this month. 6days in and 1.24B. It's on track to hit 2B right around Christmas.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we are for the Toothless Challenge update for the 6th December 2022!!





Amazing work everyone!!  

We're averaging about 10,000,000 points a day, so with about 24 days left, that would give us a little bit over 240,000,000 points on top of what we have...  I think we might be a little short from our 1,500,000,000 target and a bit lower than the 2,000,000,000 points we had hoped for...

Unless they release some GPU work of course....


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

Here we are for the Toothless daily update again for the 7th December 2022!!






Great work everyone as always, we are putting some great work into this challenge!!   Thank you everyone for your support as always!!  Take care and hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2022)

phill said:


> We're averaging about 10,000,000 points a day, so with about 24 days left, that would give us a little bit over 240,000,000 points on top of what we have... I think we might be a little short from our 1,500,000,000 target and a bit lower than the 2,000,000,000 points we had hoped for...


I might have counted wrong. For the last few weeks in Nov things where seriously chugging along.


phill said:


> Unless they release some GPU work of course....


Is that why things vary? I don't know much about this kind of compute work.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

Here we go for the Toothless Challenge update for the 8th December 2022!!





Great work everyone     Going along nicely!!   



lexluthermiester said:


> I might have counted wrong. For the last few weeks in Nov things where seriously chugging along.
> 
> Is that why things vary? I don't know much about this kind of compute work.


It was due to the GPU work everyone was getting, points where a lot higher than they have been so its slowed back a bit    I think its just going to be however many points but we are still doing so much even without the GPU work, so it is definitely a bad thing  

Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

phill said:


> It was due to the GPU work everyone was getting, points where a lot higher than they have been so its slowed back a bit  I think its just going to be however many points but we are still doing so much even without the GPU work, so it is definitely a bad thing


That makes sense. Thank You for clarifying.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2022)

Here we are for the 9th December 2022 for our Toothless Challenge update!!





Another great day everyone, thank you all for the support and contributions for Toothless and his partner!!    Amazing effort everyone, well done indeed!!

Here we be for another lovely update today for our Toothless Challenge for the 10th December 2022!!





Another great day everyone, we've got about 20 days left, so here's hoping we can make that 1,500,000 points marker we are all hoping on!!      Shouldn't be an issue if we can get some GPU work out to everyone I know!! 

Amazing efforts everyone!!      I hope everyone is doing well and is having a great weekend!!   @Toothless I hope that your partner and you are doing well!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2022)

Here we go for the 11th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!





Doing very well as always guys and gals, put on putting up those numbers!!   
I hope everyone is well and is doing OK!!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 12, 2022)

Tomorrow is her last chemo run. Possibility of radiation but we won't know til they do a scan.


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Tomorrow is her last chemo run. Possibility of radiation but we won't know til they do a scan.


Thinking of you both mate!! 

Here we go everyone for another update for the Toothless Challenge for the 12th December 2022.....





Great work everyone     Bit of a slower day for us points wise but then all the teams points seems to have dropped as well...  I guess the tasks coming through aren't flush with points!!   Hoping for some more points soon   

Take care everyone, see you tomorrow for another update I hope!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

Here we go for a Toothless Challenge update for the 13th December 2022!!





Bit more of a gentle increase these past few days but I'm thinking its probably down to the download issues again and the fact I think MCM are very low on points...  I don't think we are getting a great spread of work to do, but we are still pushing forward..  Here's hoping we can hit 1,500,000,000 by the end of the year!!  

Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 14, 2022)

Needs more GPU WUs.


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Needs more GPU WUs.


Sure does sir!!  Would help heat my conservatory as its going to be a little chilled tonight of about -6C....  Quite cold here lol


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2022)

Well here we are again for the daily Toothless Challenge update for the 14th December 2022!!....





Nice work everyone, great work again and we are moving closer to our goal    I hope everyone is alright any OK   Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow  

Here we are with the Toothless Challenge update for the 15th December 2022!!





Slowly getting there everyone, hopefully we can have a bit of a push come the end and hit our hopeful 1,500,000,000 points !!    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!     Take care all and see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 16th December 2022's update for the Toothless Challenge!!  





Great work everyone, we are going for it that's for sure!!     Points been low for a few days now with the MCM work units, hopefully a few more other projects might actually help us out with some better points!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

Here we go for the 17th December 2022 update for Toothless's Challenge!!





Great stuff everyone     Keep it going !!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Mr and Mrs @Toothless I hope you are both doing well too!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

Here we are for the 19th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!





Great work there today, I bet as we have 11 days left to the month, we can hit 1,400,000,000 points I'm sure!!    Here we go for the final push everyone!!  Please do keep up the great work!!  Catch you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Hop, skip and jump away!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

Not long now everyone, here we go for out 20th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!





That 1,400,000,000 points marker is looking mighty good!!   

Here we go for the 21st December 2022 update!! 





Just under 30,000,000 points away and 8 or 9 days to complete it in....  Great work everyone!!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 23, 2022)

1.4 billion LETS GOOOOO


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here we go for the Toothless Challenge update for the 22nd December 2022!!





Moving closer!!  

23rd December 2022 update!!





Nearly there!!  

24th December 2022!!





Well, I guess that we will hopefully pass by our 1.4 billion points marker tomorrow     Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

Here we are for the 25th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!





Well there we are everyone, our 1,400,000,000 milestone!!  Outstanding effort from each and every single one of you!!  Wouldn't have been possible without us all pushing for this!!  Well done indeed!!

And here we are for the 26th December 2022 update!!





Outstanding     Why do I need to even say any more??  Brilliant work, hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2022)

I have 10 systems currently online and crunching, will get my main rig contributing by Thursday evening to finish up the challenge.

Have the parts to get a 1700X rig together so that will be an even dozen (time permitting... busy week this week)

Hopes and prayers to your wife @Toothless


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

Here we are for the 27th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!





Great stuff everyone!!    I think with the GPU work we'd have smashed 1.5 billion points and definitely been on our way to 2 billion points!!     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2022)

Here we are for the Toothless Challenge for the 28th December 2022!!





Well I hope we will be able to punch through the 1,450,000,000 points barrier we are so very close to!!     Outstanding work everyone!!  Keep up the great work!!  A few more days and maybe we can take a day or two off??  Or at least relax a bit!         

Here we are for the Toothless Challenge update for the 29th December 2022!!





Amazing stuff everyone!!     I think we have another two days left, lets see if we can crack that 1,450,000,000 points barrier!!     Hope everyone is doing well and OK!   Hope that @Toothless and Mrs Toothless are doing well too!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2022)

Dunno if we will hit that but we did a damn good job. I'm happy for all those who pitched in.


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Dunno if we will hit that but we did a damn good job. I'm happy for all those who pitched in.


Have 118 cores/236 threads going for you


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2022)

Man i saw this thread title and thought he'd died


----------



## Toothless (Dec 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Man i saw this thread title and thought he'd died


Just because I got no teeth don't mean I can't suck down protein and milkshakes like no tomorrow.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Just because I got no teeth don't mean I can't suck down protein and milkshakes like no tomorrow.


BRB, contributing to a hitman


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2022)

Well here we are for the 30th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!  






Damn man!!  That's rather close cutting it!!  I guess we'll just have to finish it on the last day then!!     Outstanding work everyone!!  



Mussels said:


> Man i saw this thread title and thought he'd died


Holy crap is my Thread titles that bad!?!?!?!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2023)

phill said:


> Well here we are for the 30th December 2022 update for our Toothless Challenge!!
> 
> View attachment 276972
> 
> ...


It read like the thread for Kreij
Remember that forum section doesn't show up anywhere in 'recent posts' etc


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2023)

Here we go for the last update for the year and for the Toothless Challenge....  31st December 2022 update!!





And there we go     Great work everyone, we've managed to surpass our target and done well indeed     Excellent work everyone!!


----------

